# Definately worth a look.



## kb7uen Gene (Mar 13, 2009)

http://www.onlinesocialmedia.net/20110108/amazon-kindle-vs-iriver-story-hd-ereader-pictures-compared/


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

It looks pretty good, but wonder what the price will be?


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

More is not necessarily better. The text on my K is very much clear enough for me to easily read. Since I don't normally read much with illustrations high resolution is not a plus (but that's for me). But still, it's interesting. I wonder who their content provider will be. I didn't see where the page turn buttons are ... along the lower sides, maybe?


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

IRiver makes wonderful products so this entry will be worth watching.

The screen does look wonderful.  This would be great for smaller type fonts and for PDFs which can be hazy on the K3.


----------



## Lambert (Nov 12, 2010)

The keyboard looks like it may be easier to use.


----------



## BrianKittrell (Jan 8, 2011)

Not sure if it's going to be the "Kindle killer", per se.  Amazon does control about 75% of the eBook market, from what I've been told.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

My first MP3 player was an iRiver, and I was totally happy with it, it is still working great but has been set aside because of newer, flashier toys.  But iRiver has kind of faded as a consumer electronics maker, this is the first I've heard of them in a couple of years.

I doubt anything will come of this, I suspect the advantage of the bookstore that Amazon has (and to a lesser extent the Nook has) is going to make it hard for a "third party" ereader manufacturer to break in!


----------



## caracara (May 23, 2010)

It does look impressive.

I followed the link to their site and they have one that is touchscreen e-ink.  If they can make a touchscreen that is competitively clear and competitively priced they might stand a chance.

Unfortunately they will also need an extensive library, which I don't see happening.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

caracara said:


> It does look impressive.
> 
> I followed the link to their site and they have one that is touchscreen e-ink. If they can make a touchscreen that is competitively clear and competitively priced they might stand a chance.
> 
> Unfortunately they will also need an extensive library, which I don't see happening.


Well, they could align with Borders or Books-a-Million, both of whom sell multiple readers in their stores. Being ePub, they can get books all over the place except (right now) B&N. They say they've got their partnership(s) in place, they just don't say who the partner (the iRiver site said Waterstone was their partner in Europe).


----------

